# Android 13 and LibreLink



## magpie (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi,
Google has released Android 13 (which BTW means Android 10 is no longer supported). It is available for Google Pixel phones but it's a one way upgrade (no rollback available).

I've asked Abbott if they've tested it but not got a meaningful reply yet, though their compatible phones list is being updated "soon".

Anyone upgraded to 13 yet and found the LibreLink app working (or not)? I'm holding fire for the moment.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 28, 2022)

I had an update in the last week but on checking it only appears to 12.It is still working with Libre Link. My phone is a Samsung and only a few months old.


----------



## barrym (Aug 28, 2022)

It'll be a while before brands other than Google get 13 I expect. My Pixel 3a has just stopped getting system updates :-(

I nearly bought a 6a last week, but am swaying towards a iPhone, mainly for the update policy and longevity. So am hanging on for the launch next month (7th?) just to be frightened off by the new high(er) price.

We'll see.


----------



## slikesteve (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi I did upgrade to Android 13 with my Pixel 6 pro and no alarms work anymore.
And Abbott does not mention anything yet


----------



## slikesteve (Aug 31, 2022)

It's resolved since yesterday evening apparently!


----------



## barrym (Aug 31, 2022)

So was that an app update or something on Android?


----------



## magpie (Sep 11, 2022)

OK, I've updated my Pixel 6 to Android 13.

I was prepared for sensor failure or alarm loss, etc.

Update took over 1 hour.

Tried a scan. No vibration, so tried a couple more times before looking at the phone and seeing that it has scanned fine. The issue seems to be a glitch with vibrations (android 13 bug I believe) which don't appear to work unless you have vibration feedback (haptics) switched on. So I've switched that to the lowest setting. Vibrations now work.

Tested alarms (set high glucose to a low level) and they worked with notifications going through to the smartwatch fine.

Logged into the LibreView and the data is being uploaded.

So far so good. New sensor at the end of the week which I expect will be fine.

The last I heard from Abbott was they hadn't finished 13 testing yet. Their latest pdf (08/22) on their site says the Pixel 6 is support for Librelink v2.8.0 and Android 12.1. I don't think 2.8 is available in the UK, I'm on 2.5.3.

Hope this is of use to someone.


----------



## BadaBing (Monday at 9:31 AM)

magpie said:


> Hi,
> Google has released Android 13 (which BTW means Android 10 is no longer supported). It is available for Google Pixel phones but it's a one way upgrade (no rollback available).
> 
> I've asked Abbott if they've tested it but not got a meaningful reply yet, though their compatible phones list is being updated "soon".
> ...


Oh how I wish I had seen your post last August! I would have gone into my new phone and changed settings so that it didn't download and install updates automatically.


----------



## ahakim (Monday at 5:34 PM)

BadaBing said:


> Oh how I wish I had seen your post last August! I would have gone into my new phone and changed settings so that it didn't download and install updates automatically.


Not sure I have seen enough evidence that the connction lost is a Android 13 problem.   Yes a few posts on diabetes.co.uk but can't see much more evidence here and it has been three months.   Have you seen any admissions of guilt from Libre or Google as to the cause?


----------



## BadaBing (Monday at 6:46 PM)

ahakim said:


> Not sure I have seen enough evidence that the connction lost is a Android 13 problem.   Yes a few posts on diabetes.co.uk but can't see much more evidence here and it has been three months.   Have you seen any admissions of guilt from Libre or Google as to the cause?


Admissions of guilt? The corporate world doesn't work in the manner you suggest @ahakim.

And it is more than a "few" posts. The issues are affecting a significant number of people who use Librelink on their smartphones.

I've spoken to a number of customer service people at Libre over the last few months who have been transparent enough to confirm to me when they have been trying to sort out issues I have had with Librelink that there is an ongoing problem with Librelink and OS 13 on some mobile phones which Libre are working on.

If you can find yourself onto something called Google Issue Tracker (which I understand app developer's use to report issues with compatibility with the Android operating system and updates to it), it was flagged on Google Issue Tracker in August 2022 that there were issues with OS 13 and changes to Bluetooth that were affecting the ability of the Librelink app on some mobile phones running OS 13 to communicate with a Libre 2 sensor resulting in no low or high glucose alarms and scanning issues.

Perhaps you might want to have a read of: https://www.droidwin.com/android-13-bluetooth-devices-are-not-being-saved-fixed/

There are Facebook groups that have been discussing these issues every day for the past few months.

As for me, all I know is that there is a problem with Librelink on my phone which wasn't there three months ago (before my phone updated from Android 12 to Android 13 and Libre updated the Librelink app, twice), which means at present I can't get low or high glucose alarms on my phone and I have issues  with scanning the Libre 2 sensor. 

I don't really care who caused the problem; I just want it fixed. Yesterday!


----------



## ahakim (Monday at 9:07 PM)

BadaBing said:


> Admissions of guilt? The corporate world doesn't work in the manner you suggest @ahakim.
> 
> And it is more than a "few" posts. The issues are affecting a significant number of people who use Librelink on their smartphones.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahakim (Monday at 9:27 PM)

I am not doubting that there is an issue.   I am aware there is one.   I am suffering from it and that is why I am searching for answers.  

My problem seems to be that the phone and sensor looses contact which causes the connection sensor to go off and the red exclamation mark to go up.     That is not surpring that that occurs sometimes and has happened ocasionally (though rarely) every since I started using Libre.    I stopped using the connection alarm a long time ago because of it.   What I percieve to be different is that it does not seem to recover from that. which I was under the impression it did in the past.

From my limited investigation so far it is mixture of an Android 13 upgrade and a Librelink upgrade.   The point I am saying it is sounds a bit more sporadic.    Not clear to me that everyone with an Android and Libre 2 is suffering from it which makes it harder to nail down.    I am not yet seeing enough traffic for that to be the case but as I said I just started looking yesterday.  I am guessing there are thousands of Libre/Android users.   So a subset of phones and android versions makes it harder for Libre to get to the bottom of it.

You are right that it is dangerous and needs to be rectified before someone gets seriously hurt and hopefully Freestyle are on it (though not clear from their support line that they realize it).

We just got to keep on making noise.

Thanks for the links.   I will keep looking at them.

I have seen it discussed here and on Diabetes.co.uk.    Any other good places ?   Does Freestyle have user forums?

Alex


----------



## BadaBing (Monday at 10:14 PM)

ahakim said:


> I am not doubting that there is an issue.   I am aware there is one.   I am suffering from it and that is why I am searching for answers.
> 
> My problem seems to be that the phone and sensor looses contact which causes the connection sensor to go off and the red exclamation mark to go up.     That is not surpring that that occurs sometimes and has happened ocasionally (though rarely) every since I started using Libre.    I stopped using the connection alarm a long time ago because of it.   What I percieve to be different is that it does not seem to recover from that. which I was under the impression it did in the past.
> 
> ...


There is a UK Freestyle Libre users group on Facebook which as far as I know is nothing to do with the maker of the Freestyle Libre system. If you are on Facebook you might want to join that. It is informative.


----------

